# Firenock Christmas Giveaway!



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

*#1*

Hey Dorge Cant wait to get the ones I just ordered


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

1486 is my number


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

1988

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

901


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

1227 thanks


----------



## russmyster (Aug 17, 2008)

1999 party like...


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

473


----------



## cowchip (Mar 15, 2003)

*fire nock*

1064


----------



## 5283030 (Mar 5, 2006)

*firenock*

Thanks for a fun contest

I'll guess: 1553


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

308


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

855


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

1324


----------



## AiR_GuNNeR (Dec 20, 2006)

Lucky 333!


----------



## kauaisnypa (Jun 14, 2008)

#21


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

986 =)


----------



## backstrapdoctor (Sep 4, 2007)

awesome contest,cant wait till christmas morning!!!!737


----------



## coonhound0 (Sep 5, 2008)

*got this one coverd!*

#7. the perfect number.


----------



## Bushwackr (Jul 10, 2008)

#31 is my guess


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

wow i'll tack #752


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

1223


----------



## Woodsnuc (Dec 5, 2008)

523


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

#65


----------



## toddlogan (May 14, 2006)

1964


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

1960


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

1306


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

1012


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

1969


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

great how about 1968 thanks


----------



## Monk (Feb 2, 2007)

Cool idea!

1776 is my guess.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

2000


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

2008


----------



## joebass (May 22, 2002)

1982


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

100


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

1839


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

23:shade:


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

623


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Feeling like Christmas?*

How about 25?


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

777


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

1201


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

1968:shade:


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

1212

By the way, this is my 100th post!


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

1946


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

1951 was a good year and a working # and thank you I want red with red


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*2009!!!!!!!!!!*

2009!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WWWWWOOOOOAAAAHHHH:teeth:


----------



## tats51 (Oct 7, 2008)

*#106*

#106


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I'll try 1970. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*I'll go with 13*

I like 13....you like 13....... 13 it is then ....:darkbeer:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

*1963*

I'll try 1963 Thanks.


----------



## gemini2281 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll go with 37.


----------



## q23d (Mar 6, 2005)

*i'll try*

790


----------



## diamondmine (Dec 15, 2008)

*my turn*

1492


----------



## pdrenth08 (Aug 12, 2008)

oh ok well my number will be 1609


----------



## bmbowman (Oct 6, 2007)

1989


----------



## bhill12 (Nov 17, 2004)

892


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

1966 !!!


----------



## shaftgiver09 (Nov 12, 2007)

*JUst blew my last fire nok*

834 I could use this. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## pphantom538 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hopefully - 823


----------



## hunter83 (Oct 6, 2008)

1003


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

1984


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

262


----------



## willrussellvill (Jan 28, 2007)

*1522*

1522


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Hmmmmmm!*

I say........1977....yep that's it!!:darkbeer:
Thats what the cards tell me anyhow..:iamwithstupid:


----------



## dieseltech (Jun 22, 2008)

497 I hope I win!


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

1976 for me PLEASE


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

1975


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll try... 777


----------



## ybone (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll Take 567 This is the closest I'll be getting to Vegas this Christmas. Probably better odds here. Wait a minute, that's an understatement , the worst I can do here is break even. Cool!


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

sense my lucky number 13 is takin.... how about 1313

YIP... 1313

Thanks for the shot at some nocks!!


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

woodie1976 said:


> sense my lucky number 13 is takin.... how about 1313
> 
> YIP... 1313
> 
> Thanks for the shot at some nocks!!


man thats my lucky number too.

how about
1708?


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

1971


----------



## mg123 (Dec 13, 2008)

810. Thanks!


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

lets go with 317


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

*firenock*

333


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

1516


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

1876


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

1718


----------



## mfrump (Nov 14, 2007)

How about *1013*


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 7, 2008)

420


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

1963


Firenocks Rule!!!


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

*#32*

My lucky # Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## 5thgear8084 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Firenock Giveaway*

1238


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Number........*

54, for all the firenock color combos


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

1664


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

2006!! :darkbeer:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

1963


----------



## bowman_bob (May 8, 2007)

2008 :d


----------



## rbeddy (Jun 27, 2007)

*i'll try*

maybe 316


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks for this chance ...

ill take 

1536


----------



## RedSunrise (Aug 31, 2008)

*nice excuse to try them out*

1501


----------



## sullins44 (Aug 15, 2008)

812...thanks


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

The Number is 1224


Cs


----------



## JEFF GOCHENOUR (Jan 21, 2007)

1969 thanks.


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

1972, thanks


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

1776


----------



## T.P.O.#3 (May 9, 2007)

876


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

_777 _


----------



## BUD11HR (Jan 15, 2005)

#1111 for me


----------



## hoyt11usa (Feb 22, 2008)

1963 is my number............maybe it will be his birth year....lol it is great to see this happening....MERRY CHRISTMAS to all


----------



## hoyt11usa (Feb 22, 2008)

my bad...saw someone else posted that number...so this might disqualify me but 1962....sorry for the second post....i understand if im disqualified.....still glad to see great people in the world still.


----------



## badger07 (Dec 3, 2007)

*And the number is...*

614


----------



## theshoenlebens (Nov 5, 2005)

I'll say 1538
Thanks
Chris


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

1492


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

1974


----------



## kvncrandell (Mar 2, 2007)

*hmmm*

527


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

1579


----------



## warhammer (Sep 10, 2005)

1984 thanx


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

*# 2*

Dorge Me and You # 2


----------



## joebass (May 22, 2002)

number 23


----------



## bear_oxendine (Jun 14, 2006)

1979 for me!!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*ttt*

I say 1986


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

1971


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

1220


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

1965.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

811


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

1980. Thanks for the chance at some Firenocks!


----------



## jtnm (Oct 10, 2008)

1983 for me thanks


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

1717 for me.. thanks


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

*510*

510 it is!! thanks


----------



## pdrenth08 (Aug 12, 2008)

my second guess is going to be 1989


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

253


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

1225


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

....666....Firenock "Hellfire in the sky"
It's hard to find a unpicked number!


----------



## KS Archer (Jan 23, 2006)

*Firenock giveaway*

1997


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*What do they looked like?*

54 colors and Shade with the prize?
Yes, I know they each only lit for about 17 seconds, but they are meant for target and 3D! You do however can make all 54 colors of Firenocks with this prize!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

1537


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

1776, just to be patriotic


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

*giveaway*

1861


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

1902


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

1976 
Thanks for your generous offer. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## mpk1996 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks and Merry Christmas

my number is 96


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

1111


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

1116. :sad:


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

2008. . . and thanks Dorge


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

1996 :d


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

900


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

666


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

302


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

733


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

911.....never forget


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

1009, if it is not already taken......


----------



## willhuntforfood (Aug 7, 2006)

1963


----------



## archers choice (Jun 2, 2006)

120 thanks.


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*second guess*

549 Thanks Dorge for a cool give away!!


----------



## MedHawk (Jan 16, 2008)

1952 and Thanks
Merry X-Mas


----------



## z5texan (Jun 22, 2007)

1985


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

second guess


45


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

1923 second guess


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

my number is #2


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

1783


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

1127


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

The number is 1


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

1977


----------



## three5x5s (Mar 8, 2008)

1886 that my try


----------



## pklyph (Apr 5, 2006)

*my guess*

1866

thanks


----------



## jcemitte (Dec 14, 2008)

920


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

1973


----------



## mfrump (Nov 14, 2007)

second guess *724*


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

1995


----------



## noahsdad (Sep 28, 2008)

1764


----------



## futuredxt (Mar 4, 2008)

364


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Givewawa*

1276


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

1984


----------



## JC507 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll try *427*


----------



## jgory (Aug 28, 2005)

536


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*shout out from North Dakota !!*

527


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

second guess is 200 . thanks


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

678


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

1973


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

1278


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

1956


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

1985


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

1990


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

1993


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Im saying.............*

1974 year i was born!


----------



## easttxbowbender (Dec 20, 2008)

0242


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

1959


----------



## pdrenth08 (Aug 12, 2008)

umm i am going t have to go with the year 863..... hopefully im close


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

1970


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

767


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

1313


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

1956


----------



## SandMan835 (Jun 3, 2007)

1966

thanks


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

1087


----------



## mathews archer (Jul 9, 2005)

*firenock*

lets try # 246


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

246 :d


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

tonight i am gonna party like it's 1999:darkbeer:


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Third Guess




3


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

903


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

1297, Merry Christmas


----------



## joebass (May 22, 2002)

1983


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

2nd guess: 733


----------



## bennymj171 (Apr 9, 2007)

171


----------



## tedbbear (Jan 23, 2007)

1959


----------



## T.P.O.#3 (May 9, 2007)

553


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

1963


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

second guess

130


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

515


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*second guess*

1995


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

1384


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

1262


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

1993...


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

*giveaway*

2002


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

1971


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

1448


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

317


----------



## BIGORANGE (Nov 25, 2008)

1972


----------



## rageworld (Sep 24, 2008)

1984


----------



## dieseltech (Jun 22, 2008)

1776! American Revolution


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

1256
my birth city year...


----------



## badger07 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Number is...*

918


----------



## bow junkie (Feb 1, 2008)

1975


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

second guess..1812


----------



## tats51 (Oct 7, 2008)

*602*

#602


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

1111


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 7, 2008)

333


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

1518


----------



## TRUCK6887 (Aug 31, 2008)

1967

Good deal and Merry Christmas.


----------



## aligator (Aug 24, 2007)

I like 1936


----------



## sthdslayer (Jan 12, 2006)

1234


----------



## kauaisnypa (Jun 14, 2008)

#42


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

54 can not wait to get them.


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*2010*

Thanks


----------



## Stevem63 (Dec 22, 2007)

123


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

2009...............


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

2008 I dont think it has been used


----------



## vyang99 (Nov 16, 2008)

#25


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

1350


----------



## ffhunter (Oct 2, 2008)

*333*

333


----------



## adbacon (Aug 1, 2007)

1962


----------



## ShootNow (Jul 27, 2008)

443


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

2nd 8778


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

1212


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I say 1456
is it just 1 guess ?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

1071


----------



## killer7 (Dec 16, 2004)

how about 34


----------



## DBLUNG (Mar 14, 2006)

992


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll take #1...

Did I win...huh?


----------



## Copperhead5 (Sep 8, 2008)

1207


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

1959:teeth::teeth: did I win????


----------



## DocHolladay (Jul 15, 2006)

776


----------



## txenvguy (Oct 30, 2008)

1561 for my guess. thanks for the contest/giveaway.


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

814


----------



## weiming08 (Oct 13, 2008)

1488


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

166


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

1958


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

1925


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

764


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

1998


----------



## droptine801 (Jan 8, 2007)

2000


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*ONly a few hours left!*

I shall announce the number by 11:00 am today Central time.


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

343:shade:


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

my 2 nd guess #13


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

685


----------



## 99/202 (Dec 8, 2008)

1956


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

1014 for me.
Thanks and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*88*

88......


----------



## coonhound0 (Sep 5, 2008)

*got this # again*

# 28


----------



## pdrenth08 (Aug 12, 2008)

my 3rd guess and it is going to be number 315 hopefully no one esle picked it


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 7, 2008)

# 633


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Fn*

1883


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Merry Christmas*

The winning number is 1930. any post after this post will not be accepted. The winner please e-mail me your post number, address, and phone number. Just a reminder, there is ONE grand price winner and 4 closest 4 form that winner number will get a set of Firenock Aerovane trail pack

Happy Holiday

Dorge Huang
Firenock LLC


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Prize Winners*

From what I can see:
1923 (-7) The [email protected]#128 (aerovane trial pack)
1925 is the winner (-5) [email protected]#247 (grand prize)
1936 (+6) [email protected]#219 (aerovane trial pack)
1946 (+16) [email protected]#43 (aerovane trial pack)
1951 (+21) [email protected]#44 (aerovane trial pack)

Winner please e-mail me your address and phone number and "who you are"!

Please double check for me please, :wav:
Congratulation to the winners:cheers:

Happy Holidays

Dorge O-'some Huang, PMP
Operating Manager, Firenock LLC


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

*1492*

1492


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

err yeah i wanted 1930 yeah yeah...HAHAH

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

WWWWOOOOOOOOHHHOOOOOO!

Thanks Firenock!!!!!!


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

1976


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

1195


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank you very much firenock.holy hell I never win anything


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 19, 2007)

1646
Joe


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll try 1960 !


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*giveaway CLOSED*

You do know that winners are all selected and most prize mailed! The giveaway was clsoed yesterday at 11:00am central standard time!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Firenock said:


> You do know that winners are all selected and most prize mailed! The giveaway was clsoed yesterday at 11:00am central standard time!


Could you list who the lucky winners were?? :noidea:

Thanks!


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

:d:d:d


firenock said:


> from what i can see:
> 1923 (-7) the [email protected]#128 (aerovane trial pack)
> 1925 is the winner (-5) [email protected]#247 (grand prize)
> 1936 (+6) [email protected]#219 (aerovane trial pack)
> ...


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

1777


----------

